# Rustoleum paint alkyd hardener?



## elliottg (May 24, 2015)

Hi guys,

I read in another thread someone say that an acrylic enamel hardener can be used for Rustoleum paint jobs. What about acrylic urethane hardener? 

There seem to be so many different types:

1) Acrylic enamel hardener
2) Acrylic urethane hardener
3) Alkyd enamel hardener

Which ones work and which ones don't? Normally I would just go and pick up a half pint of Valspar at Tractor Supply but I live in Canada and there isn't Tractor Supply here in Canada. Buying the Valspar is next to impossible.

What have you guys used with success?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Transtar Part# 8108. You get it on ebay. This works. 8:2:1. Paint:Enamel Reducer: Harder. Paint with a decent HVLP gun and you will be good.

I painted my custom gate I made 4 years ago and it still shines great today.
I also painted my plow with this as well.


----------



## elliottg (May 24, 2015)

TJS said:


> Transtar Part# 8108. You get it on ebay. This works. 8:2:1. Paint:Enamel Reducer: Harder. Paint with a decent HVLP gun and you will be good.
> 
> I painted my custom gate I made 4 years ago and it still shines great today.
> I also painted my plow with this as well.


Hmm okay. I managed to buy some today. Still not sure if I got the right stuff...said it was compatible with a bunch of different stuff...not alkyd enamels, but it did say it was for acrylic enamels like you had mentioned.

I mixed it 10:4:1 (as was mentioned on another thread) and it seemed to spray okay. Maybe will try your mix ratio next as it seemed a bit fluid. I sprayed a test panel and will check how it performs in a couple days for toughness. It definitely was drying fast. In about 15 mins it was tacky, which is in my experience rare for Tremclad (Rustoleum)


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Not familiar with the hardner you listed so I really don't know. As I stated I use Transtar Super Wet Look 8108.


----------

